
The Best Way to Pay Your Overseas Tuition Fees - randian
https://blog.paxcredit.com/how-to-save-money-while-studying-abroad-e56fc794ccb
======
pandapandi
Seems like this service is currently open only for international students from
India.

\+ Are the savings only available during the promotional period? How do you
ensure competitive rates consistently? \+ Do you intend to open the service in
other markets?

------
tiktoktik
Is this open for students in S.Korea?

